# Tescos Vouchers



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We are in the process of organising a skiing trip to France in February. We thought we would use our Tescos vouchers to pay for our ferry only to find that we can only swap them for the Harwich to Hoek of Holland route. As it turns out we do have airmiles so will be able to use those. Has anyone else tried to use their Tesco vouchers on a ferry crossing?

Sharon


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Seem to remember reading something about this. I think they can still be used for P&O Irish Sea routes (strangely) and possibly the tunnel but not completely sure. I'm sure there will be a response from someone more clued in shortly.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sharon, sorry your too late to use the vouchers for Dover/Calais P&O as they are no longer valid on that route, the other routes you/vmeldrew mention they are acceptable. 

Bob


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Tesco vouchers can still be used on Eurotunnel. By far the most comfortable way to cross the channel.


----------



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

accepted on the tunnel

Tim


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

you can purchase airmiles with your tesco vouchers. i believe airmiles are accepted by some of the cross channel operators (it would seem so anyway as you seem to indicate that you've used airmiles towards your ferry crossing)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Eurotunnel.............is there any other route?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco vouchers*

Hi

Don't dismiss the Harwich route though. I did some playing about on www.viamichelin.com etc and found that many European journeys are shorter distances from Hoek van Holland than Calais.

Russell


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I find Harwick is a pain to get to 
the Hook is a pain to get out of
and the longer ferry trip is just a pain

Tunnel rules for me
Alan H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Harwich to the Hoek van Holland*



Fatalhud said:


> I find Harwick is a pain to get to
> the Hook is a pain to get out of
> and the longer ferry trip is just a pain
> 
> ...


Not a lot in it's favour then!

Russell


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh I forgot you dont get the free food vouchers anymore (apperently)

I worked on Bergen op Zoom for a short spell and ended up going through the tunnel and driving up there instead of the ferry
(Balki Bear Ribs yummmmm)


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Our RV has been converted to gas so we are unfortunately not able to use the tunnel.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi sharon
I cant see where the ferries will take airmiles so i would say its the Harwick hook option for tesco vouchers

just take a good book and if arriving in the afternoon park up for a cuppa when you get to the Hook and let the rush go
Alan H


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Alan

We have now booked our ferry. Norman decided to pay for our crossing this time and we are travelling Dover to Dunkerque on the 27th January. We will be travelling with 3 dogs and this crossing is much shorter. We will be travelling back to France again at the end of March so will more than likely do the Harwich crossing and use the Tescos points then.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Have a nice safe trip and a few glasses of wine for everyone at MHF
Alan H


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Will do Alan - Ta

We are taking the evening ferry and will sleep over in Dunkerque before travelling on in the morning.

Sharon


----------



## 95409 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi you can use Airmiles as have just booked a crossing for May worked out at about 1000 miles and £20.It has to be done via the pone number listed on the Airmile website,and believe me its not a quick call either!!!!


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

... bet it's an 0845 number then :roll: :evil:


----------

